# Atlanta,Ga. weather report



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

EVERY WEATHER REPORTER SHOULD BE LIKE THIS ONE---ENJOY::


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

I didn't know Atlanta got weather like that.Anybody from there?


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

They will get like 1-2 1 inch snow falls a year. that was not normal.


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

That's freekin hilarious!


----------

